#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round Schedule

## amos.0119

Central Seat Allocation Board has released Spot Round Schedule of CSAB NEUT 2016


Interested candidates are requested to contact the respective home state Technical Education / Higher Education / Reporting Centre of CSAB-NEUT 2016 for further information about the spot round and
venue.


The following is the schedule of the CSAB NEUT 2016 Spot Round







  Similar Threads: CSAB 2014: Institute wise Opening and Closing Rank Spot Round CSAB 2014: Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks Second Round Seat Allotment Result: CSAB- NEUT 2014 Click Here to Register for Spot Round and Choice filling : CSAB 2014

----------

